# Should I get another puppy - or not? (video)



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

Rudy's breeder came by last night with some of his half-siblings. OMG you guys. RIDICULOUSLY CUTE. So cute it makes me all warm and fuzzy inside! Rudy had a great time, basically being a 10 month old puppy himself. And when he finally got annoyed an hour later, he just went on the couch where they couldn't get him. 

ANYWAY, seeing the puppies and being reminded of what my Rudy was like when he came home last December and watching him run and play with the babies ... it made my heart squeeze. And of course most of them were super lovey and wanting to be held and kissed.

I don't know if I actually want another, or if I've just caught puppy fever from them and want another without thinking about it. Rudy DOES love other dogs, but something also tells me he enjoys being the center of attention - with the puppies he didn't seem to care when I picked them up and pet them, but with older dogs he can get jealous (not snappy, just kind of pushy, ie trying to push them away to get to me).

I read that with two dogs, the dynamic changes, and they tend to bond more strongly with each other than with you - selfishly, this bothers me, of course.

I don't know, sorry to go on and on, but this is something I have worried about - yet I would love another one. :love4: I'll post some pics later as well when I get home.

Here is the vid of Rudy playing with them - sorry the quality isn't fabulous


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww theyre adorable! You may just be getting broody! lol ive been broody for months when ive been looking for a puppy! They have to establish their own little pecking order though. Have fun choosing if you do decide! I like the little black one like him!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I think two ( or more ) dogs is great, and I haven't experienced them bonding more to each other than to me.

You should consider that there will be twice as much of everything -
2x the bills, the food, the pooh, the chewing, the playing, and the love.

I think it's well worth it all, but a person shouldn't go into it on the spur of the moment.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Getting another dog is a very personal decision.....My experience is...I worried when I had Bella alone that she would not be happy if we got another dog....and I was right...she wasn't happy and 3 years later is still annoyed with me....now I have 3...the two youngest like to play with each other but when they become tired its off to cuddle with mom or dad and Bella remains aloof from both of them ...Bella still is the closest to me...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, you KNOW how I feel about this topic! Getting our second was a GREAT decision!! Mine adore each other but love me, too! 
I like the red baby with black sabling and of course, the cream one. The fact that they are colored like my girls I am certain plays a role in that. haha!
Which were boys? Girls? Which would you consider????


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think two is better than one! Lion LOVES to be the center of attention, but he also loves his sister Penny. Instead of just laying around when I can't play with him, he will wrestle and play with Penny. I also feel better about leaving him when I have to work because I know he has some company.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I have never found it to be true that having more then one dog will bond them more to each other than you. I guess it can happen, but it's never been my experience. Mine love each other and have fun together, but Mom is definitely number 1.  What's nice though is they have each other for company and play when I'm not home. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

You guys crack me up, lol. Thanks for the responses. 

Jesuschick - you know, there were actually THREE red with black sabling. One boy, two girls. I fell for both the girls.  I also loved loved loved this little white boy - but I don't think I would get another boy just because I would not want him and Rudy to fight when the baby got older.

There was also a little chocolate girl whose pic I will post later- OMG she was so tiny and sweet.

Rudy loved the one you see that is black, white, and a little tan playing with him ... but she was odd, she was the only one that would not come up to be for cuddles (not once in over an hour of being there) and would freeze like a statue low to the ground when I touched her. So that's too bad she was the one that hit it off with him because she seems to have a few issues. If she was people friendly, she would have probably stayed at my home last night, because it was such a joy to see her play with my boy.

Oh and the massive (big bones, haha) brown and white was a girl, but very dominant and loud, lol

I just don't knowwwwwwwwwwww.  I want one but I don't want to screw anything up.


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

I will say I think a lot of my worry comes from here:

My family and I had a schipperke named Boo for many years growing up, and when she was 7 we introduced a rescue silky terrier into the mix (2 years old) and they fought constantly. It was awful.

I just don't want that to happen again  I know it's different with a puppy but still.


----------



## caznoble (Aug 2, 2011)

Lots of people get another dog i think its nice for company. He seems from the video to love them which is a good sign. I was told by a trainer that as long as you bond with 1st one first and left it about 1 1/2yrs before getting another i was told it keeps your first one young and the puppy will learn from your first if this makes sense. I have 4 dogs and they all love attention they all have their times were they snuggle up with me on sofa sometimes all of them. Your know if it is right for you to get another for me i have never looked back x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Might you be allowed to "foster" one for a weekend or a few days?


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

OMG your breeder is very very sneaky!!! LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

None of mine ever bonded more to each other than me. Granted, they all get along great, and love each other, play and entertain each other, but they prefer me over their siblings. :lol: For me, each one I added to the pack, added more responsibility, and more expense. I think 2 is a great number! They really enjoy playmates. But I wouldn’t do it unless I knew it was going to work out for my lifestyle and budget. Think long term before making your choice. : )


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have six males and they never fight, they play like crazy. My girls get much more snippy with each other than my boys ever do. And I wish they would bond a little more with each other rather than me. lol I have none that prefer another dog over mommy and I have 11 dogs. So, if you plan to get another one, that's great, but I wouldn't worry about bonding or having two boys together.


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

*puppies *


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

SVdreamer, so glad you hear that about boys ... because that little white boy in my arms in that one pic is just an angel...


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

rudy's gal said:


>


If I had to chose it'd be the little chocolatey one that was licking your fingers and looking oh so sweet in this picture.

Shoot the way Rudy was playing, I'd not worry about adding one or two or three or...LOL


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

The dynamics did not change when I got a 2nd. My Yoshi is still a huge mama's boy and he can be a little jealous but only shows it in trying to get close to me if Chibi is close to me. Chibi came into our household loving all of us, doesnt seem to have a preference but loves Yoshi most of all , LOL


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Gingersmom said:


> If I had to chose it'd be the little chocolatey one that was licking your fingers and looking oh so sweet in this picture.
> 
> Shoot the way Rudy was playing, I'd not worry about adding one or two or three or...LOL


I totally agree with Gingersmom. I wouldn't have let this little one go home  I love chocolates & that pup looks cute enough to eat 

None of mine have bonded more with each other than their human family, they would all rather sit with one of us at the end of the day than cuddle with each other. 

Bella still has a few rumblings at the others as if she wishes she was an only fur child, but hey my oldest daughter feels that way about her siblings too lol!


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

Another vid, ignore my annoying voice lol


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

ummmm...and is this your way of saying...Here's Tinkerbella... our newest chi?


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitely, so glad to meet the newest member of your pack  I do agree that little Tinkerbell is the most adorable and so sweet. My Chi bonded to our boxer mix, but she adores my husband and I. Two dogs just complete our life. I love Jade with all my heart and Ein just brings a joy and exuberance that completes our family. She also has Jade to get out some of her puppy crazy, which we LOVE. 

From the way Rudy interacted with the puppies, I think he and Tinkerbell will get along great. Good for you for staying away from the adorable little stand-offish girl. That WOULD cause problems, but Tink looks very sweet and friendly.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

rudy's gal said:


> I will say I think a lot of my worry comes from here:
> 
> My family and I had a schipperke named Boo for many years growing up, and when she was 7 we introduced a rescue silky terrier into the mix (2 years old) and they fought constantly. It was awful.
> 
> I just don't want that to happen again  I know it's different with a puppy but still.


A schipperke is a very scrappy dog, territorial and ready to fight. And a terrier is, well, a terrier, another breed that is willing to fight. Chis love to be in a pack with other chis. I have living proof of that. 6 males, 5 females and they get all along great.


----------

